# Jane



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jane, how are the food issues going?------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

They seem ot be going well..I'm trying to eat more variety and it seems to help. I've eatne lunch every day this week so far..which is good...but then I'm not stressed right now...I've even eaten some wheat (although not in the huge portions I used to) without feeling guilty or without side effects


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Great to hear Jane, and go easy as you go. Good to hear. Have confidence in yourself.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Thank you Eric for being so supportive


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jane, hope your still doing well. Still eating lunch?No problem with the support I know you would do the same.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Actually I fell off the wagon yesterday and didn't eat until 3:30 by which time my blood sugar was really low and it made my head feel woozy..Not a good idea.Today I will eat at a normal time...at least I will try to.


----------

